# Your favourite Disney princesses.



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

n says: i am going to poll people on their favourite disney princesses 
n says: and you will not be able to stop me :sus
Maria says: ...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

The following are old, but popular all the same. 
http://www.fallenprincesses.com/


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, jasmine looks like a total badass in that picture!  
1. Pocahontas
2. Jasmine 
3. Mulan


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lols...










..it's real.

_snow white, cinderella, aurora, belle and ariel._


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

我不想用英語, 可是我最喜歡的是木蘭.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

1. _This poll is irrelevant to me and my big muscles
2. __Disney princesses are poor role models. I'm so offended I dropped my monocle_


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

SPC said:


> 我不想用英語, 可是我最喜歡的是木蘭.


我非常佩服你在我的破华人的真实性。

I used Google Translator to translate 'I greatly admire your authencity in my broken English' into Simplified Chinese. I used the results to paste in again, '我非常佩服你在我的破华人的真实性', and Auto Detect deduced it was Japanese, meaning, 'And true fracture 华人 实性 Wode our very 佩服 你在'. I corrected it to Chinese to English. 'I admire you in my broken Chinese authenticity'. 


Hiccups said:


> lols...
> 
> ..it's real.
> 
> _snow white, cinderella, aurora, belle and ariel._


OH. MY GOD. This is the face <----- of someone writhing in jealousy. 


Revenwyn said:


> 1. _This poll is irrelevant to me and my big muscles
> 2. __Disney princesses are poor role models. I'm so offended I dropped my monocle_


Haaaaaahahaha.



Kennnie said:


> Wow, jasmine looks like a total badass in that picture!
> 1. Pocahontas
> 2. Jasmine
> 3. Mulan


She so does! Nice choices, I love how you chose independent, resourceful, intelligent princesses.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> She so does! Nice choices, I love how you chose independent, resourceful, intelligent princesses.


 Wow, i didnt even realize that. Nice observation, maybe subconsciously im just attracted to those type of women.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

1. Pocahontas
2. Muscles


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Snow White and Aurora are my favorites.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I like Belle I guess. But I'm sick of Disney crap.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't been impressed by a single Disney princess that I've seen, so I'll have to say that this poll is irrelevant to me and my big muscles. Although now that I've spent some time thinking about it, I _was _taken by the green fairy in Sleeping Beauty and the grandmother in Mulan.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i voted for all of the princesses and the disney heroines one because i love every disney princess/heroine with all my heart, but my favorites are belle and snow white though. my reason for them being my favorites is belle has always been a childhood favorite. i liked her the most when i was little because she has the same hair color and looks the most like me. as i grew older, i started to realize i have like the same personality as hers and i feel like i practically am her :]. snow white is my second favorite because she is such a brave girl. a lot of people wouldn't call her brave because she didn't go to war like mulan. she is brave because she is extremely optimistic and always sees the beauty in everything even when her step-mother abused her since she was a little girl and forced her to work as the servant and almost even had her killed twice! if that isn't bravery, i don't know what is


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dropping my monocle and retiring to my fainting couch right this very moment!!!

:b jk I voted for like all of them practically. And also "other" because



















Kida!! <3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Definitely Mulan. I wouldn't call her a princess exactly; she's more of a heroine. And I like her cause she's a doer, she gets out there and doesn't wait around for some guy to come in and save the day. She saves the day herself. And I love that about her.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Dropping my monocle and retiring to my fainting couch right this very moment!!!
> 
> :b jk I voted for like all of them practically. And also "other" because
> 
> ...


i'm a little mad she's not in the lineup since shes a princess in the movie..


----------



## BrightDays (Sep 13, 2011)

Snow white is my favorite.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Maleficent. Princesses are too goody-two-shoes for me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Pocahontas


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

heroin said:


> Maleficent. Princesses are too goody-two-shoes for me.


omg, shes my favorite villain. she's so glamorous.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I remember a thread similar to this one. Anyways, it's gotta be Belle...she's a sweetheart.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel like such a pervert answering this question!

But if you must know, Ariel is a Goddess!!!

....

.......

..........

Just remember, David: sixteen'll get you twenty.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Good answers, especially the Belle ones. 



kosherpiggy said:


> i'm a little mad she's not in the lineup since shes a princess in the movie..


I know right!! I didn't see the film, can anyone expound as to why she isn't?



heroin said:


> Maleficent. Princesses are too goody-two-shoes for me.


They make awesome villains. I watched Snow White (1937) awhile ago, and the witch was so atmospheric and grand. I remember catching a lot of politically incorrect moments in it too, ahha. Being ignorant and believing the world and the people in it were sepia before 1980, I never imagined a time where full colour animated films co-existed with discrimination aimed at children by large, successful companies under a spotlight. 
Though when we're gaseous clouds of neural energy, I guess we'll say the same for current customs and faux pas. 


kosherpiggy said:


> i voted for all of the princesses and the disney heroines one because i love every disney princess/heroine with all my heart, but my favorites are belle and snow white though. my reason for them being my favorites is belle has always been a childhood favorite. i liked her the most when i was little because she has the same hair color and looks the most like me. as i grew older, i started to realize i have like the same personality as hers and i feel like i practically am her :]. snow white is my second favorite because she is such a brave girl. a lot of people wouldn't call her brave because she didn't go to war like mulan. she is brave because she is extremely optimistic and always sees the beauty in everything even when her step-mother abused her since she was a little girl and forced her to work as the servant and almost even had her killed twice! if that isn't bravery, i don't know what is


You have such a fantastic way of looking at it. :heart :heart :heart I hadn't seen it that way before now, or the way it reflects reality. 


rednosereindeer said:


> I haven't been impressed by a single Disney princess that I've seen, so I'll have to say that this poll is irrelevant to me and my big muscles. Although now that I've spent some time thinking about it, I _was _taken by the green fairy in Sleeping Beauty and the grandmother in Mulan.


Bahaha!


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Countess Elizabeth Báthory


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

"Belle" from Beauty and the Beast.


Best movie to get on Blu-Ray AWESOME!


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

1) Ariel (she nabbed the most attractive male disney character too )

2) Cinderella

3) Belle

4) Jasmine

5) Pocahontus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I know right!! I didn't see the film, can anyone expound as to why she isn't?
> 
> You have such a fantastic way of looking at it. :heart :heart :heart I hadn't seen it that way before now, or the way it reflects reality.


i think maybe cuz the movie isn't as popular as the movies with the disney princess ones. yet alice is really famous so idk lol.

i think if more people did look it more deeply they'd see it too :].
and cinderella was abused in the same way snow white was abused. her step-family would degrade her so much it made me actually cry when they ripped her dress . most people call her a bad role model, but she isn't. she was extremely hopeful and kept dreaming and shows that if you are hopeful about something, it'll come true :]. she wanted to go to the ball because she wanted to have some freedom and actually live. she didn't know of a prince until later on. when she went to the ball, she wasn't like "yo where my prince at?"


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Id **** the **** out of Jasmine


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I know right!! I didn't see the film, can anyone expound as to why she isn't?


I agree with koserpiggy, I think it's b/c Atlantis wasn't very popular and was considered a flop. But I love it anyway. :b

I think that's the same reason why Princess Eilonwy from the Black Cauldron isn't part of the princess lineup too.










I saw the Black Cauldron and I didn't think it was _that_ bad. :stu Not really sure why Disney kept it hidden from the public for so long.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Jasmine ftw ^_^


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

Mulan wins by far! ^^


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

It was a toss-up between Jasmine and Pocahontas, but I always really loved the latter when I was a child so I chose her.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Belle Jasmine Mulan and Pocohontas are at least mildly independant and strong women.

Ariel enrages me. Worst attempt at a female role model ever. She's a total moron.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

no anastasia? son Im dissapoint...


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

plusminusinfinity said:


> no anastasia? son Im dissapoint...


Disney didn't make the Anastasia movie.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My favorite Disney character is Tinkerbell, but I voted for Mulan and Pocahontas. Their songs were awesome.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

What? No Nala? I'm heartbroken.



...just kidding, Belle has always been my favorite.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I agree with koserpiggy, I think it's b/c Atlantis wasn't very popular and was considered a flop. But I love it anyway. :b
> 
> I think that's the same reason why Princess Eilonwy from the Black Cauldron isn't part of the princess lineup too.
> 
> ...


it was mentioned on the disney wiki page that they didn't add her to the the disney princess franchise cuz the movie wasn't that good.

i loved atlantis! i think some people thought it was weird cuz it didn't seem glamorous or whatever.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lols....

forgot I had this colouring-in book...









this made me wonder their age so I went through and took a guess. xP


----------



## NotFalling (Sep 28, 2011)

I named my cat after Jasmine from Aladdin, but Poca is my girl!!! lolz


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Will I be made fun of if I post here? Oh well, here goes:










I was trying to find a politically correct reason to justify my choice, but no, couldn't find one. She's just very very cute.

Also, those pictures by Dina Goldstein are downright depressing. I mean, I can take Sleepig Beauty in a retirement home, and Little Red Riding Hood packing on a few extra punds... but Rapunzel losing all her hair because of chemotherapy is just too painful.
Also, why would the fact that Jasmine has enlisted make her "fallen"? It seems emancipating if anything. Kudos, Jasmine.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My favorite would have to be Mulan. She's so strong and fearless, I just re-watched both movies. <3 My 2nd favorite would have to be Belle. But I forgot to vote for her. ;x


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ariel and Belle will always be my favourites.

And I didn't realise The Black Cauldron and Atlantis were Disney films! I thought they were both really good.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pocahontas


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've met Jasmine!

Many years ago, I was engaged to a girl whose brother wanted to become an animator for Disney. His dream came true and he became one of Disney's lead animators. He drew primarily the lead female characters, Ariel, Jasmine, Belle, etc. He used his baby sister's senior picture to create Jasmine. The only thing he really changed was her nose which he made more arabic. I found a the picture of her.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> I've met Jasmine!
> 
> Many years ago, I was engaged to a girl who's brother wanted to become an animator for Disney. His dream cam true and he became one of Disney's lead animators. He drew primarily drew the lead female characters, Ariel, Jasmine, Belle, etc. He used his baby sister's senior picture to create Jasmine. The only thing he really changed was her nose which he made more arabic. I found a the picture of her.


No way!!!! 
You met my favourite disney princess! :'3


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Jasmine of course. She has a tiger as a pet


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Strwbrry said:


> No way!!!!
> You met my favourite disney princess! :'3


Jasmine had Beth's figure also!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Jasmine had Beth's figure also!


Wow! Then she must've been stunning and a great inspiration for Jasmine.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I've met Jasmine!
> 
> Many years ago, I was engaged to a girl who's brother wanted to become an animator for Disney. His dream cam true and he became one of Disney's lead animators. He drew primarily drew the lead female characters, Ariel, Jasmine, Belle, etc. He used his baby sister's senior picture to create Jasmine. The only thing he really changed was her nose which he made more arabic. I found a the picture of her.


that's soooooo cool!!!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

我不说英语。这***啥玩意儿？我一部也没看过。


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Disney princesses are poor role models. I'm so offended I dropped my monocle


Really? :doh


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

In a tiresome mood I voted for 我不说英语, but I guess my favourites have to be Snow White and Sleeping Beauty. As a child these were the only videos we owned and me and my brother watched them over and over again. No need to mention I developed a huge crush on both pricesses, though in retrospective I don't really see what I found so interesting about them. Now think of it, Sleeping Beauty was clumsy enough to prick her finger at some spinning weel while whe had the fairies and the heroic prince solve all the problems and Snow White was dumb enough to take an apple from an old lady, which is rule one to never do when you're in a fairytale. Nevertheless, I still have very nostalgic memories about these movies, especially the Snow White one. Although the Evil Queen always scared the wits out of me and I had to flee to the hall and have my brother call me back when the scene was over. And he's 1,5 years younger. I guess this is where it started to go wrong with me...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Certainly not Snow White, she took a lot of LSD. Cinderella was a bit of a drama queen. Sleeping Beauty was a lazy *****. And the rest of them - I have no ****ing idea who they are. Except for Pocahontas - now were talking.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Belle. Oh, and Elizabeth Bathory... blood, blood and more blood, just what Disney needs.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I prefer the villains. Maleficent and Ursula were the best.

If I had to pick a princess, I would choose Ariel. I would sing and dance to the songs to _The Little Mermaid_ quite often, sometimes to the dismay of my poor mother.


----------



## Dara (Oct 10, 2012)

I voted Pocahontas, my favourite, and Belle.
I forgot Mulan, but I wasn't a child when I watched the film, and I also liked Jasmine a little.

My least favourite was Cinderella.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

ick, i dislike Disney Pocahontas because i was called that in grade school. the real Pocahontas was badass, though. i prefer the non-Disney, original versions of the princesses. & i like villains like Countess Bathory.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Mulan, Belle and Pocahontas, of course.


----------



## Aveth (Jan 21, 2013)

Kennnie said:


> Wow, jasmine looks like a total badass in that picture!
> 1. Pocahontas
> 2. Jasmine
> 3. Mulan


almost the same  Pocahontas deffo the best, jasmines prettier but mulans more badass



kosherpiggy said:


> omg, shes my favorite villain. she's so glamorous.


SAME HERE! shes so freaking elegant n stunning


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Cinderella, Snow White and Ariel.


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

As a girl with chronic fatigue, I relate the most to Aurora and Snow White. No one ever wakes me up with a kiss, though... :roll


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I am a big fan of Tinkerbell / Alice. But choosing kind of sucks. Rather just watch Once Upon A Time and get to see them all. Well, hopefully they get to all of them by the time they're done.

Mulan is pretty cool on Once. I dig that she knows how to fight and is into Aurora.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Mulan for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Webbigail Vanderquack


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Need to be updated with Frozen's Elsa and Anna!


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Mulan, Kida and Elsa


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mulan all the way. I don't know much about the ones listed here though. I know a bit of Cinderella and Mulan, but that's it...

Oh wait, if Jasmine is the one from Aladdin than I know her too. I love Aladdin


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Belle


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariel. All she ever wanted in the world was a human vagina and to have it played with by a guy she barely knew yet lusted after. *wipes tear* That's beautiful.

*Gif Removed*


----------

